# Have you ever read about....



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Not sure why I haven't brought this up before.

If you've read their books, then you know&#8230;.

Helen and Scott Nearing are as good a read for preppers as there is. I've included a couple of sites for your convenience.

Good Life Center :: Home

Helen and Scott Nearing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They are the cat's meow when it comes to doing it with nothing.

Take the time to look them over, I feel you will be inspired. I followed them back in the 60s and 70s when they were still doing it. Even after Scott passed away.

Jimmy


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> I followed them back in the 60s and 70s when they were still doing it. Even after Scott passed away. QUOTE]


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Jimmy24 said:
> 
> 
> > I followed them back in the 60s and 70s when they were still doing it. Even after Scott passed away. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a few of their books for reference but honestly haven't read them yet.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*the Nearings*

I am familiar with the Nearings. They were hard working homesteaders. One project that they did was to build stone fences around their property. It has been awhile since I've seen anything by them, but didn't they live in rural New England. I think I had a book by them at one time. I am going to google them and see what comes up.

With all the projects and work they did, I am sure they slept very well at night. They were amazing and inspiring. I still think the stone wall fences would a great defense if the SHTF.


----------

